# Win. Super X3



## michiganhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

I was wondering how this gun is doing for everyone. Want to buy my first auto and looking for some input. I'm only 17 so I don't want to buy the wrong one. Beretta Xtrema I don't like. SBE 2 feels nice but the Winchester feels just as good. I can't see spending the extra $500 on the benelli when I can get the winchester and its just as nice. Just wondering how everyone likes the SX3. Thanks for your replys


----------

